# anybody know some spots on lanier ??



## ckrebs50 (Dec 22, 2012)

I live kind of far from lanier and I am looking to go there this sunday I just want a general idea of where to go and which boat ramp to go out of 


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 22, 2012)

Maysville is not that far. Lanier is a waterfowling joke especially with water levels the way they are now.


----------



## quackertackr (Dec 22, 2012)

Since the water turned cool, I would go to the south end of the lake. Find a could flowing channel go about 15-30 feet deep. They should be suspended there. Good luck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2012)

You`re wastin` your time. Go scout for yourself.


----------



## vrooom (Dec 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re wastin` your time. Go scout for yourself.



Do mine eyes deceive me?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2012)

vrooom said:


> Do mine eyes deceive me?




Don`t you read good?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Never thought i would see Ol Nic post something along those lines.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2012)

One way or another, there`s gonna be peace on the Waterfowl Forum. Now all ya`ll GIT! 


Oh, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Folsom (Dec 22, 2012)

I've caught several spots but never really got to know many of them, mostly catch and release.........


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 22, 2012)

Folsom said:


> I've caught several spots but never really got to know many of them, mostly catch and release.........



you should really get to know them. 

great spots.


----------



## hunter783445 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah just find you any big house with a back yard at set up there for geese, make sure to bring the homeowner breakfast so they don't get too mad


----------



## creeksidelc (Dec 22, 2012)

Playing the, I live far from the lake so I cant scout, could yall tell me where to go card huh?  Maysville is not far from Lanier.... I'll still help you even though it will probably make a lot of folks mad.  Here are the coordinates.  I'll guarantee you the opportunity to kill your limit of greehheads.   34 10 17.48 N    83 59 57.68 W


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2012)

Put in and run due south to Paulie's dock.  Just pass the dock is a little creek run.  This leads to the back of Paulie's house.  Paulie has a little pond in back where he feeds the mallards.  Just be sure not to get our of your boat and to only shot from the creek.  Don't ask how to retrieve any ducks, because I do not hang around that long.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 23, 2012)

Dude, you live 30 minutes from Lanier, maybe less than that.  That is a poor excuse not to scout. I drive 45 minutes to an hour every single time I hunt, and sometimes 2 hours to duck hunt.  Dude, drive.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 23, 2012)

Lula Bridge


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 23, 2012)

Take notes kid those coordinates he gave you are a hot spot! Only place on Lanier your guaranteed a limit and no hunters to compete with! The only problem your gonna have this time of year is shooting around those pretty little lights as they come buzzing over top landing gears down.


----------



## ckrebs50 (Dec 26, 2012)

im asking for help....great sportsmanship all people do on this forum is bash people asking for help and I have been to lula scouting and there isnt anything there 


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 26, 2012)

buford dam.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> One way or another, there`s gonna be peace on the Waterfowl Forum. Now all ya`ll GIT!
> 
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas.



This reminds me of an old western movie where the burly, tough sherrif wants to clean up the town saloon and starts throwin the mangy, trouble makin cow pokes out into the street through the saloon door. 

Take him serious boys.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> This reminds me of an old western movie where the burly, tough sherrif wants to clean up the town saloon and starts throwin the mangy, trouble makin cow pokes out into the street through the saloon door.
> 
> Hope you don't hurt your back...lol





It`s a tough job sometimes, Jerry. I`d rather just walk in the saloon and have a drink.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2012)

ckrebs50 said:


> im asking for help....great sportsmanship all people do on this forum is bash people asking for help and I have been to lula scouting and there isnt anything there
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_



ckrebs50, you are seeing one of life's harsh realities. Nothing is more competitive or sacred than good duck hunting spots. These guys devote all their time and money in search of those few precious places that hold birds. 
Your question is one that a 1000 newbies before you have asked. We call it "cyber scouting" and its usually not successful. Check your local WMA's, get ID books, listen to calls, watch youtube video's, pick different places you can go and just sit and watch, READ EVERYTHING you can on the sport. Learn what habitats different ducks like, apply to quota hunts on the WMA's, check deer hunting leases and see if they have a swamp, etc...
These guys love the sport and are more than willing to help you with duck hunting equipment and ammo questions. But taking or sending a total stranger to their favorite Duck hole ain't gonna happen. Good Luck!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> buford dam.



Quit giving away my secret spot.


----------



## grizznasty93 (Dec 27, 2012)

I went a scouted lanier myself last friday, seen 8 ducks, 60+ geese and who knows how many seagulls. I hunted the north end of lanier that saturday and saw maybe 20 woodies but they had a place in mind where they wanted to go. you just need to get out and scout, you can find birds on lanier but you HAVE TO scout.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ckrebs50, you are seeing one of life's harsh realities. Nothing is more competitive or sacred than good duck hunting spots. These guys devote all their time and money in search of those few precious places that hold birds.
> Your question is one that a 1000 newbies before you have asked. We call it "cyber scouting" and its usually not successful. Check your local WMA's, get ID books, listen to calls, watch youtube video's, pick different places you can go and just sit and watch, READ EVERYTHING you can on the sport. Learn what habitats different ducks like, apply to quota hunts on the WMA's, check deer hunting leases and see if they have a swamp, etc...
> These guys love the sport and are more than willing to help you with duck hunting equipment and ammo questions. But taking or sending a total stranger to their favorite Duck hole ain't gonna happen. Good Luck!!





Can't be said any better than that.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ckrebs50, you are seeing one of life's harsh realities. Nothing is more competitive or sacred than good duck hunting spots. These guys devote all their time and money in search of those few precious places that hold birds.
> Your question is one that a 1000 newbies before you have asked. We call it "cyber scouting" and its usually not successful. Check your local WMA's, get ID books, listen to calls, watch youtube video's, pick different places you can go and just sit and watch, READ EVERYTHING you can on the sport. Learn what habitats different ducks like, apply to quota hunts on the WMA's, check deer hunting leases and see if they have a swamp, etc...
> These guys love the sport and are more than willing to help you with duck hunting equipment and ammo questions. But taking or sending a total stranger to their favorite Duck hole ain't gonna happen. Good Luck!!



nice should make this quote a sticky


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 27, 2012)

I was once ignorant enough to post looking for spots as well and I'll tell you the same thing I was told.  Look for water.  Quack is one heck of an addiction.  Known to dissolve weak marriages and bank accounts.  Get ready to spend some hard earned money and hours if not years scouting.  That's the only way you are going to find ducks and it's much more rewarding that way anyway.


----------

